# Anyone got an Indian Tipi?



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

I am in the process of cutting poles for a 20 foot diameter tipi. Most of them are over 25 foot long.

Does anyone have experience with an Indian tipi, who would be willing to give me some pointers?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

If you don't get a better response I may be able to help you. I have owned a couple of tipis over the years and I know where there are a couple set up that you can look at near Clare. What kind of trees are you using for poles? One of the best in MI is standing dead balsam fir. Live trees are a real pain to peel and dry out. Let me know if you need additional information.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Ridkflint,

Thanks for the response.

Since there are no lodgepole pine trees in Michigan that I know about, I am trying to make due with trees that are on my property.

So the best I can find are some straight and tall white pines. I am fortunate that some very large white pine trees were on the property prior to us purchasing it several year back. The previous owner sold all the big white pines, but the young trees growing near where these giants stood are unusually tall and straight.

I know that white pines are not the strongest wood, but I plan to use extra poles to compensate for this fact. A plus is that once they are fully dried, they will be fairly light in weight.

Yes, working with the green poles takes a lot of elbow grease to peel bark and to trim all the knot holes smooth. Fortunately I have special hand axe that my wife got me that has a replacable very sharp and very thin blade. It is just the berries for peeling these poles, even better and faster than using a draw shave.

Once I get this tipi set up I plan to post a picture on this site.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Very cool! I thought about making one myself. What fabric are you going with, I was looking for some old sail cloth.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

More poles is not a good idea. The poles need to go into the tripod in a very specific way in order for the tipi to work properly. The other important thing is the length of each pole in the the tripod. I don't remember the exact dimensions, and it depends on the size of the tipi, but the back pole has to be shorter than the north and south pole so that the front of the tipi leans back. It does not set straight up as you might expect. There is a book that is sold by Dixie Gun Works, and several other muzzleloading supply places called "The Tipi" I don't remember the author.

The other important thing to remember about your poles is the diamenter. They should not be larger than 3" in diamenter at the base and an inch at the top. These dimensions control the size of the bundle where all the poles are tied together and if too large can make the tipi leak inside.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Rick,

Thanks, I really appreciate your suggestions and comments.

I am having a lady in S. W. Colorado sew the canvas cover and inside liner. I am hoping that it will be delivered in a week.

She suggested and I did purchase a book on how to construct a tipi, which includes all the details that you mentioned.

Last night I erected the poles and I am fairly pleased with the results. I need to dismantle it again once I get the canvas to get the correct measurements for the pole crossing points. But it is nice to see the tipi taking shape.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Dave,

That is really cool!!!

A couple of us that wintercamp each year have been discussing building one, but have never gotten around to it. I can't wait to see the finished product.

Just curious, did you get your canvas out west because she is experienced w/ tipis or due to better price? I have always wondered how you get the canvas on after you set the poles, maybe you can enlighten me.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Fred,

Our daughter lives in Denver and she tracked this lady down for us. Her prices were quite a bit less than the competition and her quality is suppose to be good. She lived in a tipi for 12 years and raised a family, while they were constructing their log home. Her name is Kazuko Nosaka the "Tipi Maker". A very nice lady to talk to on the phone and definitely knows the tipi business first hand.

Our tipi is the 21st tipi she has sewn, which is a 20 foot diameter. The most popular size she sells is an 18 footer, because the poles are easier to get. 

Kazuko recommended the book "The Indian Tipi" by Reginald & Gladys Laubin. This book has everything a person needs to know about constructing a tipi complete with info on how to sew the canvas.

A lifting pole is use to get the canvas in place to wrap around the tipi. The top of the pole slides into a pocket in the back top side of the canvas and the pole is used to lift the canvas into place. Then the canvas is drawn around the poles with the ropes on the smoke flaps. My plan is to use a ladder, but the Indian way would be to climb up the door pole to fasten the front flap of the canvas together. Of course I am only going by what is in the book. Once I get the canvas installed I might find it actually different than I am describing.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

OK, finally got the canvas and managed to get it installed on my poles.

Still need to make some adjustments to the poles to get all the wrinkles out of the canvas, but at least it is looking like an Indian Tipi.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

That is really neat looking. How do you get the poles set up? I am seeing dominos in my head. You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Dave,

It looks great! 

Have you built a fire inside yet?

How do you keep water from coming in at the top and/or running down the lodge poles?

One other question, is that a second interior liner? If so what is it's purpose and how do you attach it?


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Jim,

Thanks for your kind words.

Yes, setting up the poles at first was a challenge and without a book to guide me I am sure I would have ended up with a big game of pick-up-sticks.

There is an exact way to place the poles, which starts by erecting a tripod. Then the remaining 15 poles are positioned in the forks of the tripod is sets of five, where the tops end up forming three spirals stacked on top of each other.

We have had two camp fires in the tipi and surprise it worked great. It is really neat having a fire in the middle of your tent.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Fred,

Yes, you will get some rain running down the poles, but for the most part it either drops into the fire pit or runs down the poles to a point between the linner and the cover.

Therefore, the linner also needs to be water proof. Normally an awning-like cover is used (called an Ozans) above the sleeping area, that extends from the top of the linner ( which is 6 ft. high) toward the center of the tipi.

The linner is tied to the poles on top and anchored at the bottom by rocks (indian style) or small sand bags to keep it close to the poles and out of the living area.

The linner serves the main purpose of keeping the draft needed to feed the fire from blowing direct on the inhabitants of the tipi. But it also makes the tipi more water proof and warmer. Someone said living in a tipi is like living inside a chimney, but so far it has been a very pleasant chimney with no smoke in our eyes.


----------



## fishandhunt (Dec 14, 2000)

Excellent job Dave!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

OK, finally got the tipi set-up properly and the flag is flying.

My pole carriers are built and mounted on my utility trailer, so it is off to the Michigan Trappers Convention in Alma next weekend.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

Very nice looking Dave!

I am guessing that the poles don' break apart for hauling  

Do the flaps at the top close up for bad weather? The flag adds a nice touch. Its a nice looking setup. Have fun at the trappers convention.


----------



## Steven Grilliot (Jan 26, 2021)

David G Duncan said:


> I am in the process of cutting poles for a 20 foot diameter tipi. Most of them are over 25 foot long.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with an Indian tipi, who would be willing to give me some pointers?





David G Duncan said:


> OK, finally got the tipi set-up properly and the flag is flying.
> 
> My pole carriers are built and mounted on my utility trailer, so it is off to the Michigan Trappers Convention in Alma next weekend.


I'm looking for some tee pee poles ,,, I love in Ohio I'm willing to come get them and pay for them.....call me or text me 5673016059 thanks. Steven


----------

